# Jambalaya



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Had this waiting on me when I got home from work.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucky man. Yum.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

thats some good eating right there.....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Now that is good.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

recipe lol??? looks good!


----------

